# Flug Werk's FW-190 A8/N Flying Replica Video



## PlaneVideoArt (Jan 15, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhAHZLKEWms_

This FW-190 A8/N flying replica by Flug Werk of Germany was the focus for January's living history flying event held at the Planes of Fame Air Museum located in Chino, CA. These events are held the first Saturday of each month for museum members and the public to learn more about the museum's outstanding collection of historical aircraft. This event was well attended by the public and a great time was had by all. 

Enjoy!

PlaneVideoArt


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Would have been good to see live.


----------



## imalko (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice video. Thanks for sharing. As Andy said, would have been great to see it in person. Wonder if they're gonna make a motion picture with these Flug Werke Fw 190 replicas some day?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2011)

8)


----------



## FlexiBull (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice video, good to see an FW 190 in the air.
What where the two small rectangular intakes just inbord of the underwing crosses? 

Oh and why oh why do they need those insignificant cameo roles, they don't add anything


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2011)

Beer coolers?


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 16, 2011)

the one story i read about it said it has a P7W engine and that caused some overheat problems that had to be engineered out. but that seems pretty dang far ( and small ) for any kind of powerplant venting.


----------

